# Ooey Gooey - Juice Reviews



## Carnival (29/1/18)

_*Today I present, my review of Ooey Gooey Juice - Peppermint Chocolate Cake






APPEARANCE
*_
I really love the colours, the green words "Ooey Gooey" are nice and bold and stand out strongly against the black bottle. The font actually reminds me of the Goosebumps books, remember them?_*



PACKAGING
*_
This juice came in quite a large, sturdy tube with a Ooey Gooey label across it that includes the flavour description. Very nice presentation!
_*



Nicotine and VG/PG labelling*_

The Nicotine strengths are marked as "0, 3, 6" on the bottle. Mine has a clear green circle underneath the 6 for 6mg nic. Next to this, you can clearly see the VG/PG amounts - 80/20 and below that, the ingredients._*

SMELL
*_
Upon opening the juice for the first time and smelling it, I could immediately smell the peppermint! I would describe it as not being overly strong at all_*, *_but it was definitely there. Very pleasant indeed. At this point, I am dying to try the juice. I do love peppermint chocolate._*


TASTE
*_
Is it an authentic peppermint chocolate taste? I can't compare it to other commercial chocolaty juices since I have not tasted any before, but in my opinion, they did a good job with the flavours in this juice. I would say that the peppermint chocolate is very, very pleasant with a subtle sweetness to it. I really like this juice, and I like that the peppermint is not overly strong at all. The "cake" part is there, and does remind me of a good, light sponge cake.

_*Is it an ADV?*_

Personally, I don't vape any juice all day. However, if I had to choose an ADV out of the juices I have already tried before including this one.. I do feel that this one would be in my top 5.

_*Equipment used:*_

I vaped this juice in the Azeroth RTA with dual spaced coils, SS 316L wire, 2mm, 0.2ohms on my Minikin V1.5 at 28-33W. I found that the higher the watts, the more the cake taste came out.
_*
________________________________________

Ooey Gooey, Peppermint Chocolate Cake is available from Vaporize.co.za http://vaporize.co.za/shop/ooey-gooey-peppermint-chocolate-cake-60ml/




*_​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

Great review @Carnival 
Thanks for the effort and sharing your views

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/18)

@Carnival well done on the first ooey gooey review so far.I must say that you convinced me to try it because I was waiting for the popcorn marshmallow review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

@Carnival greetings to you.how is the juice after a week or so.is it still up there in your top 5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Carnival greetings to you.how is the juice after a week or so.is it still up there in your top 5



It is.  I’m vaping it today actually, in my Blitzen. Just for comparison, I have tried Wiener Vape Masked Bandit which is a similar juice and for me, I much prefer Ooey Gooey.


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

Thanks.I had ncv trinity didn't like it to much at first but now the bottle is empty and I crave it.lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Thanks.I had ncv trinity didn't like it to much at first but now the bottle is empty and I crave it.lol



Ha, awesome. NCV Trinity is very good!


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

I’m hoping we get more reviews on this juice!


----------



## Resistance (10/2/18)

Me too.I'm reading through the reviews with the aim to find something new


----------



## Carnival (10/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Me too.I'm reading through the reviews with the aim to find something new



Totally missed these, there are a few reviews of both Ooey Gooey juices here - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/giveaway-ooey-gooey-now-available-in-store.t45340/page-4

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

